# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Bekko Ginrin Lokal

## laukkoi

Dalam rangka mengurangi populasi koi di kolam, maka aku bermaksud melelang koi berikut:


Bekko Ginrin, Local, 39 cm
Catatan khusus: Ada 2 titik merah bercampur sumi di punggung

Syarat dan Ketentuan Lelang :
- Harga Pembukaan Rp. 100.000
- Kenaikan harga minimal Rp. 10.000
- Opsi Bungkus Rp. 400.000,- dengan menuliskan "Koi ini aku bungkus".
- Lelang dimulai sejak pengumuman lelang diposting
- Lelang berakhir pada hari Jumat 29 Jan 2010 jam 20.15 waktu server atau opsi bungkus tercapai.
- Ikan diambil sendiri di Kelapa Dua, Depok.
- Untuk KOI's 5%

----------


## ibnuyahya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

